# Felicity, the Puppy Cruelly Branded with Profanity



## Snowflakes (Aug 23, 2014)

*CAUTION*-Profanity in still images.










Felicity, a 7-month old pit bull mix was a victim of a strange animal cruelty. She was taken in last month when the Lexington Humane Society found her tied to a fence on Campbell Street in Lexington, Kentucky with a profane word branded unto her body that chemically burned her fur and skin. Based on the society’s assessment and development manager Ashley Hammond, the pup seems to be pretty forgiving after the cruel ordeal and trauma that she has undergone physically and that she might not suffer emotionally. The society has decided to let the pup undergo a cosmetic surgery to at least hide the nasty profane word that branded Felicity. Felicity is now under recovery.
People who have seen Felicity were outraged by the cruel acts done to the poor animal. “There was an attempt to make a word on the canine," said Lt. Lee Agee, with Lexington-Fayette Animal Care & Control. The case as still being investigated and no leads so far as of press time. For now, Felicity is in home with Lexington Humane Society. A fund was earmarked coming from the donation of the people who have seen the plight of Felicity and a reward was up to $3,500.00 to find the dog’s abuser.

Source


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with people??????


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

That is so ridiculous. Who in their right mind would think that is a good idea. That is so terrible!


----------

